

OVH sales lockdown over: no longer a budget box host - clienthunter
http://www.soyoustart.co.uk/

======
clienthunter
Although that is a pretty good deal. Shame about the Kimsufi's though, very
useful things they were.

~~~
manacit
Their Kimsufi line is still very much alive at
[http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/](http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/) \- there's a 10 Euro
install fee, but otherwise they're still just as cheap as they always were
(more or less).

~~~
clienthunter
Très intéressant! I wonder why the UK domain is being sent to the new range...

